# messages



## agent A (Jun 20, 2009)

I was able to send a PM to myself. Try it, ti's funny! :lol:  :mellow:  B)


----------



## agent A (Jun 20, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 20, 2009)

...


----------



## mantidian (Jun 20, 2009)

erm??


----------



## revmdn (Jun 20, 2009)

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 20, 2009)

Are you going to Archive those once your PM mailbox gets full?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jun 20, 2009)

now you will never be bored


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jun 20, 2009)

you can be your own best friend!


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 20, 2009)

Such an useful and inspiring idea :mellow:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 20, 2009)

Remember, though, that the forum management reserves the right to monitor your PMs and if they find that you are sending yourself hate mail, they may well delete it.


----------



## yeatzee (Jun 21, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Whatever floats your boat.


Or as my friend says, whatever walks your snake


----------

